# Iowa 911 call center becomes first to accept texts



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

*Iowa 911 call center becomes first to accept texts *​


> An emergency call center in the basement of the county jail in Waterloo, Iowa, became the first in the country to accept text messages sent to "911," starting Wednesday.


http://tech.yahoo.com/news/ap/20090805/ap_on_hi_te/us_tec_techbit911_texting


----------

